# Acer Espire Easystore h340



## KingDJK (26. Februar 2011)

Hey leute ich hätte mal eine Frage
Ich habe den Acer Espire h340 seid 2 Jahren  so nun ist die Garantie ja abgelaufen und er hat den Geist aufgegeben. Also ich komme nicht mal mehr ins BIOS hinein also denke ich mal das das Mainboard defekt ist. Also neues Mainboard bestellt eingebaut, doch da ist das erste Problem entstanden es sind Kabel für das Frontpanel da, die mit Anschlüssen versehen sind, die mein Mainboard nicht besitzt.  Nun die Frage ob ich mir einen Adapter kaufen könnte, für die alten Kabel oder einen Jumper setzten könnte,  der zb aus einem alten Gehäuse kommt und dann einfach draufgesetzt wird um ihn dann so zu starten ? Oder gibt es keine Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu beheben ?
Ich könnte auf alle LED-leuchten verzichten, da er in einem Schrank steht. Mir ist nur wichtig das er läuft.


Motherboard(alt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motherboard(neu) besitzt auch keinen extra Cpu strom anschluss? brauchen die neuen Boards das nicht ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komische Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frontpannel Anschluss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschlüsse für die zusätzlichen Festplatten(oben links der Anschluss gehört auch zu den Kabeln die auf dem neuen Board keinen Anschluss haben)
Wie ihr seht haben wir 3 Anschlüsse. Ich habe den S-ata Anschluss auf dem Board Angeschlossen und den Strom wie er seht rechts oben angeschlossen. Meine Festplatten besitzen jetzt Strom und S-ata also meine Frage ob die 2 Anschlüsse oben links wichtig sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rückseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netzteil Kabel 1x  Motherboard 1x Festplatte 1x Cpu extra Strom(mein neues Board bestizt diesen Anschluss nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie soll ich diese LED-Lampen anschließen ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_knoben (26. Februar 2011)

Auf dem BIld komische Kabel: Das Links oben sieht aus wie der USB2 Connector, den hast du auf dem MB. Sollte ein 2x5pin Stecker sein, bei dem 8pins belegt sind.
Bei den anderen kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Was ist denn das für ein Festplatten stecker? Den hab ich auch noch nciht gesehen.
Am wichtigsten wäre eigentlich herauszufinden, welcher beiden Kabel für den Power SW und für den Reset SW sind, der rest ist eher nebensachen.


----------



## KingDJK (13. März 2011)

So Problem gelöst mit nem Prüfgerät alles getestet und herrausgefunden, wo die schalterbelegungen sind dann  alles zusammen gelötet und Funzt


----------



## kara2010 (31. März 2011)

Hi KingDJK,

habe mit großem Interesse deinen Umbau hier verfolgt, und würde meinen H340 auch gerne mit diesem Mainboard bestücken. (Leider ist das Acer Mainboard defekt)

 Könntest Du mir eine kleine Anleitung schreiben, wie die Kabel belegt sind, und was ich wie umbauen muss?

 Gruß
 Kara2010


----------



## molokoplus (12. April 2011)

Hallo KingDJK,

mein Aspire H340 Mainboard hat sich auch gerade verabschiedet... 
Kannst Du mir sagen,wo Du das neue bestellt hast? Handelt es sich dabei um ein Standard board?

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## Andro1 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich rüste auch gerade auf ein anderes Board mit stärkerem Prozessor um und habe den H340 zerlegt, weil mir das Gehäuse gefällt. Leider laufen SATA-Festplatten nicht an. Werden also im BIOS gar nicht erkannt. Da ich die SATA-Ports ohne Backplane getestet habe, liegt  es definitiv am mittleren Stecker der Backplane. Hier schaltet das org. Mainboard wohl erst die Platten frei.

Wer weiß, welches Signal man wo anlegen muss? Oder hat jemand die Signale einfach gebrückt. Ich muss mal messen, was da passiert.

Wäre schade, wenn ich auf die Backplane verzichten müßte. 

Gruß


----------



## fuzz1802 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte meinen alten H340 jetzt umrüsten - bin  auch schon soweit dass das Board getauscht ist  - folgende Probleme  sind aber noch im Raum

vorab: ASUS Board (AT5IONT-Deluxe) hat ein externes Netzteil!!! und möchte eigentlich auf das interne verzichten, wenn möglich 
ich werde noch einen SATA Controler auf dem PCIe-1 für 2x SATA nachrüsten - um alle 4 Platten laufen zu lassen

1.  fehlt mir auf dem Board der Anschluss für Backplane Stromversorgung -  es ist "nur" für 2xSATA ein 4Pin Molex auf 2x SATA-vorhanden
    Ich  suche daher nun eine Option eventuell ein 4 auf 8Pin Molex Stecker -  gibt es sowas, geht das dann auch über den Anschluss auf dem Board, oder  gibt es da Probleme mit der Spannung

2. wie schließe ich das  Frontpanel an - also wichtig wäre PowerButton und PowerLED, vielleicht  noch die HDDActive (also wenn Zugriff auf die Platten grad ist)
   ich vermute mal, dass ich es nicht hinbekomme, dass die 4 LEDs der einzelnen Platten auch leuchten?!

3.  an der Backlane sind drei Anschlüsse oben  1x Strom für die Platten  (8er Molex) und dann der GEH-FAN Anschluss und was ist bitte der dritte  der auf das Board geht????

viele grüße - hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## der_knoben (20. Juni 2011)

Werde da grad nicht schlau draus. Könntest du mal Bilder machen, um das Problem zu beschreiben?


----------



## fuzz1802 (21. Juni 2011)

zu

1.  fehlt mir auf dem Board der Anschluss für Backplane Stromversorgung -   es ist "nur" für 2xSATA ein 4Pin Molex auf 2x SATA-vorhanden
     Ich  suche daher nun eine Option eventuell ein 4 auf 8Pin Molex  Stecker -  gibt es sowas, geht das dann auch über den Anschluss auf dem  Board, oder  gibt es da Probleme mit der Spannung

d.h. im original Zustand des H340 geht ja vom Netzteil des H340 ein 8poliger Stromanschluss auf die Backplane.
Da ich auf dem ASUS Boards einen 4poligen (rot/gelb/ 2xschwarz)  Anschlusse habe der mittels AdapterKabel für 2 SATA Platten ausgelegt  ist, ist jetzt die Frage, kann ich von dem 4poligen mir einfach die  kabel so löten, dass sie auf 8 Polig laufen und ich damit auch 4 Platten  laufen lassen kann, oder kann es sein, das die Spannung nur für 2  Festplatten ausgelegt ist


----------



## dkandy (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo KingDJK,
kannst Du mal mir bitte mal Deine Schalterbelegung erläutern. Was hast Du zusammengelötet? Ein paar Bilder wären toll.
Gruß
Dkandy


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juli 2011)

Da er schon 2 Monate nicht mehr hier war, erwarte dir nicht zuviel von deiner Frage.


----------



## KingDJK (7. August 2011)

Sry !! ich habe nicht gesehen das ich die ganze zeit nicht eingeloggt war und konnte deswegen auch die fragen nicht sehen -.- also mein onkel hat das alles gemacht bin aber gerne bereit ihn mal zu fragen was er denn dort alles gemacht hat damit es funktioniert soweit ich weiß funktioniert bei ihm alles also power button usw nur die led leuchten hat er nicht angschlossen weil er sie nicht braucht meinte er also die hdd leuchten naja werde ihn morgen mal anrufen und fragen ob euch helfen kann !


----------



## KingDJK (9. August 2011)

So habe mit meinem onkel gesprochen also zu erst er hat die lampen nicht belegt und die dock station geht auch nicht ! er hat die das frontpanel auseinander gebaut und den power schalter mit neuen kabel verbunden sich die 2 pin stecker für das mainboard geholt sie zusammengesteckt und sie dann auf das mainboard gesteckt wie bei einem normalen pc. Die festplatten hat er ganz normal verbunden halt mit stromkabel und s-ata kabel ganz normal ohne diese docking station. Der server funzt immer noch perfekt und er meint das er die lichter nicht bräuchte sieht zwar schön aus braucht er aber nicht ja das war es eig auch schon und sonst hat er das mainboard halt ganz normal angeschlossen hoffe konnte helfen ist zwar nicht die perfekte muster lösung aber wenn er sowieso nur im schrank steht braucht er ja nicht zu leuchten   und so erfüllt er ja auch weiterhin seine zwecke


----------



## x2K (2. Oktober 2014)

HI ich hab vor das Mainboard von meinem H340 gegen ein B85M-ITX von ASROCK zu tauschen.
Weiß jemand wie die bezeichnungen dar Anschluss buchsen auf dem Original mainboard  lauten?
Ich hatte vor gleiche bei reichelt  zu bestellen (falls bestallbar) und mir adapter zu löten. 
Achja die backplane lässt sich mit einem trick einschalten. Nach http://janhenke.de/system-cgi/blog/index.php?itemid=4186 reicht es wenn man pin 7 und8  über einen wiederstand mit 5v brückt.


----------



## mattmurphy (28. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich erledigt. War nur blind!



x2K schrieb:


> Achja die backplane lässt sich mit einem trick einschalten. Nach Weltherrschaft und andere Dinge » Acer Aspire easyStore H341 backplane Schaltplan reicht es wenn man pin 7 und8  über einen wiederstand mit 5v brückt.



Hallo x2K,

habe in der Beschreibung von Jan Henke leider nicht verstanden, wo er die 5Volt hernimmt. Er hat ja ausdrücklich geschrieben, nicht vom ATX-Power-Stecker.
Kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen.

Gruß

Matt


----------

